

AMD and OTOY Working Together on "Fastest Supercomputer Ever" - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/08/amd-and-otoy-working-together-on-fastest-supercomputer-ever/

======
russell
Maybe it will attract special effects houses, but the killer will be
bandwidth. I suspect there will be better PC rendering engines before they get
this thing going.

